# Best place for pets meds, food, and products



## david0708agg (Jan 2, 2009)

I use this discount at 1800petmeds.com and got a 10% off my order.

Type in: 1800petmeds.com/hop 

in your browser url and you will automatically get 10% off every purchase.

Petmeds also includes free shipping on orders over $39. 

EnjOy!!


----------



## techampion (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: best place for pets meds, and products*

Drs Foster & Smith is the best place (and cheapest) I've found for meds and products.

Pet Supplies, Dog Supplies, Cat Supplies, Pet Meds & Pet Products

I've had issues with 1800petmeds sending me expired meds in the past and they aren't any cheaper than getting the meds from the vet. 

Theresa C


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I get my girl's Soloxine from 1800petmeds, I get Heartgard and Frontline Plus from EntirelyPets Discount Pet meds Pet Supplies & Flea Medicine as they're by far the cheapest I've found, and her pain medication I get from a human pharmacy either Wal-Mart or Target. For supplements I use Puritan Sale - Discount Priced Vitamins and Nutritional Supplements, visit Puritan.com - Puritans Pride or Costco.


----------



## The DawG (Jan 5, 2009)

*Thank you!!!! Discount Worked Greattt!!!!!!*

Hi David,

Thank you sooooo much for that discount!!!!!! It worked great :smile:

I just typed in 1800petmeds.com/hop on my browser and it took me to 1800petmeds.com. I bought flea meds that were already discounted and got an additional 10% off on top of the sale + Free Shipping!!!!

Thank you sooo much!!!!!!

Do you know for how long this code will be active for??? Can you find one for petco as well????

Cheers


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Here's a site that has a ton of coupon codes for almost every website known. You type in the website and the codes pop up. I've used it a number of times and have yet to have a code not work.

Coupon codes and discounts for 20,000 online stores! RetailMeNot.com

Just be careful, 1800petmeds is not always the cheapest, they're $20 per year more for Heartgard than entirelypets.com and I use the retailmenot.com to get 10% off on entirelypets which covers the $4.95 shipping cost and then some. So just make sure you shop around.


----------



## ILuvLabs (Oct 27, 2008)

I've actually had wonderful luck with Care A Lot Pets. Sometimes I order from their catalog & sometimes on-line. My last two orders had coupons for $10 & $5 off (that come via a newsletter I get from them). I think their prices are very reasonable:

http://www.carealotpets.com/

Employees have always been very pleasant & helpful.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the great websites. I've bookmarked most of them.

I usually go to Drs. Foster & Smith when they have their annual sale. IMO it's the cheapest I've found but that was before I added the above websites.


----------



## david0708agg (Jan 2, 2009)

The DawG said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Thank you sooooo much for that discount!!!!!! It worked great :smile:
> 
> ...


ive been using the 1800Petmeds.com/hop code for over a year. It's good for as long as they are around. And as a matter of fact i do have one for Petco. go to Petco.com 
The coupon Code "*Report10*" gets you 10% off any purchase
The coupon Code "*Report*" gets you 10% off + Free shipping on purchases over $65. 
You can place these codes in the check out area at petco.com

I'm a bargin shopper so i always look for the best deals. Especially if its going to save me money.....
hope you enjoy.................


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

I prefer deadfleaz.com for my flea meds and heartguard meds. Cheap meds like Frontline Plus and cheap on shipping.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> I prefer deadfleaz.com for my flea meds and heartguard meds. Cheap meds like Frontline Plus and cheap on shipping.



I've looked at that site before and yeah it would save me a good $76 a year but their products are not EPA approved for sale in the USA so I stay away from items that aren't legal to be sold in the USA.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I always use petfooddirect and use one of their 22% off coupons which more then offsets the cost of shipping all my food, treats, and non prescription meds. They are run by the same people as National Pet Pharmacy which is where I ordered heartworm medication once. You can't use coupons on prescription meds though. The 22% off coupons are usually good for 3 days at a time and they email them to me every week so I always have one when I need one. For a reference, I just ordered a 30 lb bag of Orijen puppy food for $45.33 after the discount. I do use Drs. Foster and Smith for Vitamins, Clippers, and other things and there is always a $5 off your order coupon running around for their website.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

I buy from Revival, they have decent prices and fast shipping. I like Foster and Smith, have bought from them for a long time.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

techampion said:


> Drs Foster & Smith is the best place (and cheapest) I've found for meds and products.
> 
> Pet Supplies, Dog Supplies, Cat Supplies, Pet Meds & Pet Products
> 
> ...


I had a problem with Petco sending me expired Safeguard which really aggrevated me. I had an argument with them on the phone they wanted me to return it first, at my expense, then they'd ship me out more. I complained and finally they sent me a replacement and I didn't have to send the original back.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

techampion said:


> Drs Foster & Smith is the best place (and cheapest) I've found for meds and products.
> 
> Pet Supplies, Dog Supplies, Cat Supplies, Pet Meds & Pet Products
> 
> ...


Not true on not being cheaper than the vet for everything. My vet charges $20 a month for my girl's Soloxine, it is $7 and change through 1800petmeds. That's over 50% savings from my vet and my vet is very reasonable in my area.


----------



## The DawG (Jan 5, 2009)

*Thanks 4 the coupons*

Great.. Well i used the petmeds and petco coupons.

They both worked great!!! I wrote them down for future use.

Thank you!!!!! :smile:


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 21, 2009)

chowder said:


> I always use petfooddirect and use one of their 22% off coupons which more then offsets the cost of shipping all my food, treats, and non prescription meds. They are run by the same people as National Pet Pharmacy which is where I ordered heartworm medication once. You can't use coupons on prescription meds though. The 22% off coupons are usually good for 3 days at a time and they email them to me every week so I always have one when I need one. For a reference, I just ordered a 30 lb bag of Orijen puppy food for $45.33 after the discount. I do use Drs. Foster and Smith for Vitamins, Clippers, and other things and there is always a $5 off your order coupon running around for their website.


Where can I find these 22% off coupons for petfooddirect?


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> I've looked at that site before and yeah it would save me a good $76 a year but their products are not EPA approved for sale in the USA so I stay away from items that aren't legal to be sold in the USA.


 I'm not worried about it too much because it is still Frontline Plus and Advantage. Also, my vet is the one who treated and cured our rotti about 3 years ago who had mange with some medicine he said wasn't even legal to sell in the US yet. So as long as it's vet recommended or something familiar, I don't mind.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

odp1979 said:


> Where can I find these 22% off coupons for petfooddirect?


Once you order from Pet Food Direct they will email you the coupons usually several times a week, starting at 13% and going up. I just wait for the high percentage ones to order. I just got one today for 20% off that is good until midnight on the 28th of Jan. The code is PET3602.


----------



## pinkcircles (Jan 21, 2009)

i but all my pet supplies via the internet


----------



## LabradorRetriever2009 (Jan 29, 2009)

As far as pet food I highly recomend Willorill Boarding Kennels They have the best price on food that I have found yet!


----------

